# yellow river 7-12-11



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Went out in the AM to Yellow river caught quite a few bass in the 2 pound range and caught this ol girl about 2pm on topwater


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Very nice, I have been wanting to fish the Yellow for a while. Where did you launch out of? Oh and WELCOME to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

i launched off of 87 and thanks for the welcome


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I see your call sign is Roanoke River Runner. Is this based on the Roanoke River in N.C., Halifax and Northampton County? 

KsB


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

sure is halifax county born and raised i know the hwy 258 area like the back of my hand, fished it since i could walk, fished a little near the lower end and upper as well depending on where the stripers are running, but the 258 area is my home turf. THanks for the welcome


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome. You are gonna quickly find that Yellow is the best bass fishing river in the area. Great summertime fishing in there.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

RRR, 

My dad lives in Roanoke Rapids. I've fished the Roanoke River launching at the Roanoke Rapids bridge right outside Weldon. We have also fished Roanoke Rapids Lake and Lake Gaston--good Bass fishing...

KsB


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I love fishing the roanoke and also up at gaston ive caught some monster stripers and cats up there by the dam


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

so did you kill that fish ?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

does it matter its legal.:thumbsup:


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

basnbud said:


> so did you kill that fish ?


Nice first post. Let me guess, anyone who catches a bass should release every one they catch and never "kill" a bass and enjoy it for dinner....


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice bass!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

not a good way to start out your first post:thumbdown:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

You've got to kill it to eat it. Congrats on the catch!


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

basnbud said:


> so did you kill that fish ?


yeh i kept it, is there a problem with that! Only way i can monitarily justify going out every weekend fishing and hunting is to have it put food on the table. i turn back all bass that are in spawn or pre spawn i only keep bass between post spawn and late winter. If there is something wrong with that please let me know basnbud


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

roanokeriverrunner said:


> yeh i kept it, is there a problem with that! Only way i can monitarily justify going out every weekend fishing and hunting is to have it put food on the table. i turn back all bass that are in spawn or pre spawn i only keep bass between post spawn and late winter. If there is something wrong with that please let me know basnbud


A men i wish i could let go all my big cafish but i just found out by law i have to kill every flathead and bluecat i catch, sound like i lost a bit of freedom there if u ask me.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You caught it, you eat it. I agree with everything you said. Yellow is loaded with fish anyways.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I've ate it once on a camping trip and yuck! If it's legal and he eats it none of us should have any problems with it regardless of how crappy it tastes. Im fine with all of it and root for the japs not the sea shepard.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

basnbud said:


> so did you kill that fish ?


I would bet that fish is well on its way to meeting some hot peanut oil by now. What an assinine 1st post.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cathunter: I wasn't aware about blue cat, but was about flatheads. The way the law is written it's against the law to release a flathead since it's non-native to Florida. Once you catch one you are supposed to keep it. Some states treat them as game fish and have regulations, but not Florida. There is a guy in Vernon who was on a crusade to eliminate flatheads in the Choctawhatchee River. He got the FWC all involved, but I don't know if it went anywhere. It's a known fact flatheads will clean out a hole of bream and bass if they are concentrated in low water.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

they sure will, and your right i get alot of people that pm me and ask why do i kill so many flatheads, and i reply i have to by law, they wont allow me to release the ones i catch, but what Florida has to understand is that flathead catfish its self is our first line of defense against the flathead, flatheads love to eat smaller cat fish and when u have high numbers of flatheads the population of them will start to Plato from them eating each other, if you remove to many large flatheads from the rivers it gives smaller flatheads a chance to reach spawning age to produce 150 thousand eggs with a high success rate of reaching maturity from nothing eating them, But rivers around America have had flatheads in them for years and years and they have plenty of bream and bass (nature finds away)​


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

aww hell yall calm down ! I asked a simple question. everybody don"t need to jump on the bandwagon and bash me. I kill lots of fish to eat. It's my preferance to release the bass I catch. You catch it, want to eat it, go right ahead ! ! !


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hey some of us take it offensive when people tell us what to do with our fish we catch, regulations do enough of that for us


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I tend to take more of a mixed strategy, I keep a few bass in the 14-18" range but not all of them.... and most of the bream over 6" since they seem to be so over populated in many of the local ponds/lakes.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> hey some of us take it offensive when people tell us what to do with our fish we catch, regulations do enough of that for us


 

So how is it I told YOU what to do with your catch? Please explain?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

everybody relax...basnbud, first of all welcome to the forum. there is a long history of asshats here busting up posts with comments like "you shouldn't keep bass" or "its never ok to kill a billfish" and guys get tired of hearing it and seem to react pretty quick to someone questioning a legal catch. I'm sure you didn't mean any harm in the question, just wondering if the fish was released. It's good to see new folks in the freshwater section, looking forward to your posts and reports.


----------

